# AC Problem 2012 Rogue



## Andy7734 (Jun 25, 2018)

I had my ac running on a hot day recently and pulled onto the interstate where I had to accelerate hard. While doing this, my AC suddenly stopped blowing cold air. Now it only blows hot. Any suggestions on where to start trouble shooting? Thanks for any help thaf can be provided.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

What could have happened is that while driving, the car encountered a small stone that bounced into the condenser resulting in a small hole causing refrigerant to be lost instantly. Another possibility is a blown fuse that's preventing the compressor from energizing. You can check to see if the magnet clutch activates when you turn the A/C system on.


----------



## Andy7734 (Jun 25, 2018)

Dug into this and the clutch is not engaging when the AC is turned on. Also, the pulley is making quite a bit of noise. Is it possible to just replace the clutch and bearing assembly instead of the whole compressor?


----------

